# Portland has us by the...



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Portland has our number. Telfair to Boston for #7 is NOT good for us. They will take a top 6 player with both their picks, whether Atlanta drafts Shelden or Marcus Williams. Trading up will cost us dearly, even to the #7. Thought this needed it's own thread, we can also use this thread to yell profanities at JVG for single handedly pulling us down 2 spots in this year's draft. Tanking is part of the game $^@$^

Oh well, I'm happy with Brewer.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Portland has our number. Telfair to Boston for #7 is NOT good for us. They will take a top 6 player with both their picks, whether Atlanta drafts Shelden or Marcus Williams. Trading up will cost us dearly, even to the #7. Thought this needed it's own thread, we can also use this thread to yell profanities at JVG for single handedly pulling us down 2 spots in this year's draft. Tanking is part of the game $^@$^
> 
> Oh well, I'm happy with Brewer.


Has portland even worked out Shelden Williams? Minny's situation isnt likely to change... so if anything, it seems that our chances for the Atlanta swap are better.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

not fair


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

I just realized that this trade pretty much deaded our chance of getting no. 5.

Portland likes Brandon Roy. 

If Atlanta drafts Roy with 5, thinking that Houston will take Shelden Williams at 8, all Portland has to do is pick up Shelden Williams at 7 and force a trade with Atlanta... completely taking Houston out of any deal.

In effect, Portland is moving up 2 spots for nothing. I guess thats why Houston has been so tight-lipped whereas Atlanta was sinking ships.

You can only hope that Atlanta is up to something that has nothing to do with Shelden Williams (Pat OBryant!).


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Atlanta could draft Shelden or Foye at 5 which may help some. I haven't heard much about Marcus Williams for awhile.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> Atlanta could draft Shelden or Foye at 5 which may help some. I haven't heard much about Marcus Williams for awhile.



Yeah, so if they draft Shelden Williams, that pushes the top six down to the top 7, where Portland is sure to take any leftovers where the Celtics may have taken Marcus Williams. Meaning that no one in the top six will make it out to 8. aka, Portland has us by the nuts.

at least before the portland trade, we had 2 chances at getting one of the top 6... 1) via trade with Atlanta 2) one of the top six falling to 8 because of Atlanta's inclination to reach for Sheldon and Boston's need for a PG.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> Yeah, so if they draft Shelden Williams, that pushes the top six down to the top 7, where Portland is sure to take any leftovers where the Celtics may have taken Marcus Williams. Meaning that no one in the top six will make it out to 8. aka, Portland has us by the nuts.
> 
> at least before the portland trade, we had 2 chances at getting one of the top 6... 1) via trade with Atlanta 2) one of the top six falling to 8 because of Atlanta's inclination to reach for Sheldon and Boston's need for a PG.


Well technically, Portland could still use a young PG, is Juan Dixon a point? No, they have him and Steve Blake, and neither are going to be as young and full of potential as Marcus Williams. Though I think this is very VERY GAYYYY of Portland. They singlehandedly undermined the Rockets organization. Hopefully Aldridge will fall to them and they will bite, but I just hope Roy will be there, I PRAYYYYYY He will. I'm banking on Minny taking Randy Foye too. Oh well, only time will tell. I'm so angst.


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Well technically, Portland could still use a young PG, is Juan Dixon a point? No, they have him and Steve Blake, and neither are going to be as young and full of potential as Marcus Williams. Though I think this is very VERY GAYYYY of Portland. They singlehandedly undermined the Rockets organization. Hopefully Aldridge will fall to them and they will bite, but I just hope Roy will be there, I PRAYYYYYY He will. I'm banking on Minny taking Randy Foye too. Oh well, only time will tell. I'm so angst.


Jack will most likely start, he played will when he did start last year.


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

As of right now it seems like the euro is 1, thomas 2, Morrison 3, Aldrighe 4, S.Willams 5, Gay 6, Roy 7 and Foye-Brewer-Carney 8


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

we need to move up and get Roy. everyone else sucks.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

We got Screwed!


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> We got Screwed!



YES WE DID ROY WAS THERE AT 5 :curse: i am now a ATLANTA HATER :curse:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Actually, from what I've heard, the Wolves selected Roy for the Rockets. The Rockets were going to select Foye and send him to Minnesota along with either Luther Head or a future first-round pick. But the Blazers knew what was going on, selected Foye and forced the trade of Foye for Roy._




-Chad Ford.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Portland=Party Pooper


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

JVG has us by the balls. He is sinking this franchise.

If he had lost that game vs. Minnesota, we would have got Roy.
If he had a brain, we would have kept Gay.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

So we are the team we are because of Portland?

Anyway, I think I've been able to convince myself that having Battier is a good thing, so I'll try to be the voice of reasoning (brainwashing) around here...


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> So we are the team we are because of Portland?
> 
> Anyway, I think I've been able to convince myself that having Battier is a good thing, so I'll try to be the voice of reasoning (brainwashing) around here...


Dude... we all are pretty sure Battier is a good thing... wheres the voice of reason for the TRADE?!

Like I said many times over, couldnt we have gotten Kyle Lowry, a future pick, anything? This is a coup and everyone knows it... everyone knows that regardless of how Rudy pans out in the next 3 years, Jerry West took JVG because everyone knows JVG could have gotten more. West knows JVG and JVG played right into West's plan.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

TManiAC said:


> Dude... we all are pretty sure Battier is a good thing... wheres the voice of reason for the TRADE?!
> 
> Like I said many times over, couldnt we have gotten Kyle Lowry, a future pick, anything? This is a coup and everyone knows it... everyone knows that regardless of how Rudy pans out in the next 3 years, Jerry West took JVG because everyone knows JVG could have gotten more. West knows JVG and JVG played right into West's plan.


I understand, it's the "I feel like I got ripped off" syndrome. So just try to look at it this way: It's not how much your meal cost, its whether or not it satisfies your appetite in the end. Trust me, I know how everyone feels, but this is a good thing... repeat after me everyone, this is a good thing...


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> I understand, it's the "I feel like I got ripped off" syndrome. So just try to look at it this way: *It's not how much your meal cost, its whether or not it satisfies your appetite in the end.* Trust me, I know how everyone feels, but this is a good thing... repeat after me everyone, this is a good thing...


So youre saying... the Rockets organization is kinda like a starving, malnourished contestant on Survivor and would give up everything (say a winning lottery ticket), at that moment, for a satisfying and juicy Big Mac. Ok... right.. that makes sense. But that doesnt change the fact that it was a horrible deal given that any hobo could have gotten the same burger for 5 bucks when you just gave away the rights to your lottery winnings waiting at home. How bout a Big Mac and a happy meal toy? Anything to kinda make it less lopsided?

Fact is, the Rockets werent starving and malnourished... we were just kinda hungry and we still traded away our lottery ticket for a QPC.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I understand, it's the "I feel like I got ripped off" syndrome. So just try to look at it this way: It's not how much your meal cost, its whether or not it satisfies your appetite in the end. Trust me, I know how everyone feels, but this is a good thing... repeat after me everyone, this is a good thing...


That's not true at all. If I pay $100 for a meal that satisfies me just as much as a $1 taco, I would be quite upset.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

well, no, that's not what I meant. I mean that lets say if you're craving for McDonalds fries, and they're charging you $3 for it instead of the normal $1.50, you'd probably still buy it because you want it. Fine, you paid extra for it, but them fries was just what you needed...

Anyway, point is, cheer up guys!


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> well, no, that's not what I meant. I mean that lets say if you're craving for McDonalds fries, and they're charging you $3 for it instead of the normal $1.50, you'd probably still buy it because you want it. Fine, you paid extra for it, but them fries was just what you needed...
> 
> Anyway, point is, cheer up guys!





i'll cheer up when i hear the stupid trade is cancelled


----------

